# RFID tags now in people (tracking/security devices)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19904543/wid/11915829?GT1=10240



I dunno how I stand on the subject, I'm for it more so then against it. Mainly because I have kids, with hot topics in recent years being amber alert issues, devices like this would greatly help! 

And the mention for them to be implanted for convicts, and such, that's good motion.

But then, being able to be tracked worldwide by our gov't and bad people that could hack equipment to track people. 

See what i mean?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

this is one of those subjects that is gonna be in debate for a while. as a nation we love our freedom and our privacy..for ourselves, but we dont want everyone to have that. so its easy to say "chip the convicts" or other people, but we ourselves dont want the same thing done. from a legal stand point, requiring people to be chipped is WAY wrong and a big invasion on the person, and their privacy. from a non legal stand point i can understand the want to be able to track people if needed/wanted, but..i see too many problems with this, and therefor am against it. i personally think it is quite dangerous on several levels. this is one of those things where poeple are going to push for it in part (for convicts or somthign) and then regret it once we got it


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I say stay away...just think terminator.....


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I say do it, I have nothing to hide? do you ?!. R.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Why yes, yes I do... I have 2 separate lives and you only need to know about 1  

Gotta go with Goodmike on this one.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Personally I would rather die (or even be murdered by one of those criminals) than have some device planted in me that could be used in any number of ways it was NOT intended for. I do not believe anyone should be subjected to this. Would it make the police's life easier if they knew where the criminals were? yup. Would it prevent the crime from happening? probably not. The really scary people would get the device removed anyway. Most criminals are smart that way. Its false sense of security that only actually equals real and true invasion of privacy. It's no ones business where I go and when I go there, even without anything to "hide."


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Ron the handyman said:


> I say do it, I have nothing to hide? do you ?!. R.


has NOTHING to do with having somthign to hide. there is no excuse for losing all privacy, whether you are hiding somthing or not. so many people say "ive got nothing to hide" but when that information is being used all they will do is complain saying "ive never done anything wrong before". its a weak argument, you shouldnt have to be hiding somthing to want your freedom and privacy.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

For example... would you let me borrow your SSN for awhile since you have nothing to hide?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If your cell phone is on 'they' know where your are.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

^that's true


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Think when they said sex offenders and criminals, how is it any different from ankle bracelets? think thats what more/less they aiming at.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

the difference is how invasive it is . thats is part of what goes into the decision around privacy, how invasive into peoples lives is plan A. or whatever.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

I think it is an invasion of privacy. If, supposedly, it's just for sex offenders and criminals, it will allow the police to know where these people are. But I cannot see how it's going to let them know what that person is doing, if they're robbing someone on the street, or getting to close to a child.

And the cell phone bit is true. Although your cell phone isn't exactly attached to you all the time .


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh*
So many people just don't get it.

Unfortunately, while I could go on and on about this subject for 3 or 4 pages, I am simply not allowed to. That alone should tell you plenty about my opinions on the matter.

FYI, a nursing home in Florida has ALREADY chipped all of it's patients and staff AGAINST THEIR WILL and gotten away with it. 

The main problem is that a lot of people, evil people, are going to a lot of trouble to make the general populace think that it's not going to be so bad, and that only criminals and such will get chipped. Then after that they'll move on to kids.."for their protection", of course. What happens when you chip all the kids? Eventually everyone is chipped, that's what, and no one will have even thought about it.

Shortsightedness. That's a huge flaw that all the wrong people are trying very hard to exploit. It hasn't seemed to occur to anyone in any significant number yet that the possibilities for abuse of this system are VAST indeed and frankly, I can see quite a number of big movie scripts based on some of these things.
Imagine, if you will, just sitting at home alone, minding your own business, and then suddenly a bunch of cops kick down your door and nail you because you committed a crime across town a few minutes earlier, all perfectly documented by the eye in the sky which put you at the scene. If you think identity theft is a problem nowadays, you ain't seen nothing yet.

Frog boiling. Have you ever heard of it?
If you drop a frog into boiling water, it complains quite a bit.
However, if you put a frog in cool water and slowly turn up the heat a little bit at a time, the frog never even seems to notice until it's too late.

You little frogs who think that these chips are a good idea had better bloody well stop and smell the propane.

Don't bother trying to drag me into any further discussion on this. I've already said more than enough to get me into serious trouble, for reasons I likewise can't explain.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

That is exactly what has happened with social security numbers and a large part of why identity theft is now such a huge problem. It's unique to everyone, what a convenient way to track medical records, credit card accounts, drivers licenses etc etc etc. So it became the "norm." (At one point it was my drivers license number thats how "normal" it was, you had to know they were going to use it and tell them specifically you did not want them to, it was the default, DOH). NOW they are having to back track because of how easy it is for people to get your number. All they gotta do is look at your mail. NOW medical systems are having to create unique numbers that are not your SSN that if found out cannot cause harm outside of the immediate breech. That is what short-sided "convenient" solutions created. And that's only one small part.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I can see many ways people would abuse it. 

Not to mention how creepy that would be...someone knowing where I am at any moment.


----------

